# clownfish issue



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

SO yesterday I added a snowflake that is roughly 2.5 inches to my tank which already had a black ice clown about half the size. at first everything was fine, but a couple hours later, the small one started to chase the big one around. All the google searches i have are about the big one chasing the small one, is what i have a different situation?


----------

